# Rally O



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I know this isn't as interesting as other threads but,

Sam gratuated "Top" of his class in Rally O, last night. I'm so proud of my boy, he is so smart. Rally O is so much fun. I would encourage everyone to try it. Right Amanda?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats SAm!!! Way to go!!:whoo:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Woof Woof Woof*

Go Sam!!!

:whoo: :whoo:

Trish


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:first:Congrats Sam and Debbie!:first: 
:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thats great Debbie:whoo: !! You must be soooo proud!!
Dumb question Debbie, but whats the difference between agility & rally o?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations Debbie! I love Rally! 

Tinky has her first leg. I did all of my reading online and joined a Havanese Rally Yahoo e-mail group to figure things out. On our very first time out (the Hav National Specialty 2005), Tinky & I went out and passed. It was amusing because she was enticed to do things her own way a few times, but did well enough overall to pass. We don't have any local training for Rally, so we have to wing it. 

You and Amanda are making it awfully tempting to go back and compete at one of our next shows.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kimberly, i love your new avatar. Now we can see all you gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Shannon. It still needs some tweaking, but I couldn't get it work before and my daughter was messing around and made it on a moment's notice.

To give you my explanation of the difference between Obedience and Rally-O, Obedience is much more rigid and strict. Rally-O is quite a bit more relaxed, but still needs to the dog to follow. In Rally-O (at least in the beginning), you can still coax your dog by using his/her name and clapping your hands and acting like a dog-owner-idiot to get them to follow. LOL!

Simply put, Rally-O is a very loose form of Obedience - in the opinion of this novice.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I didn't know there was a Hav Rally group, I will have to look into it. 

Shannon, Agility is a course of jumps and tunnels and other obstacles that your dog have to go through. Rally O is a course of signs that the handler and dog have to go through and do what the sign says. Like "Right turn", "about turn left", or "halt, 1 step halt, 2 steps halt, 3 steps halt" . I find the hardest part is to remember the signs and not get lost on the course.

Sam does much better than I do.LOL

Kimberly, how do you get you avatar to switch pictures like that. Very neat!
Sorry for the repeat question, we were posting at the same time.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sam - a true Havanese...beauty and brains. Congratulations to you both. :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well Hello???? I am not surprised....Sam is a gem!! I'm one of his biggest fans!!:cheer2: :clap2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations! 

Sounds like so much fun, I'd love to get Gucci into something like that, I'll have to look around locally.

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm going to start Maddie in Rally in a few weeks. She's completed Beginning Obedience and has 2 more classes to complete Novice 1 Obedience. She does so well at it and gets so excited when I say "Let's go to school"! I think Rally will be alot of fun and will occupy us until she's old enough to do agility. I think the agility class I was looking at requires them to be at least a year of age. These classes are the greatest at providing socialization, manners, bonding, and overall fun! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love Rally especially for the beginners! If it wasn't for Rally, I don't think Dora would be competing in anything else! Rally truly made us understand the concept of team, little dogs can kick butt, and we are there to have fun.

My favorite memory of Dora is in the rally ring where she truly realized we were there to have fun and she charged the jump and flew over it and barked (which can be a one point deduction but it was worth it!) She probably actually had her worst score that day because she got sloppy but we left the ring with the biggest smiles on our faces.

Debbie, get ready and save some money- those little ribbons especially the placements and titles are addicting! I think Sam will be brillant at it especially with his drive!

I kind of think of rally as the cross between agility and obedience. Dora doesn't have to stay in perfect heel position but there are a lot of obedience exercises we do in the obedience ring but there are stations like aglity where you have to run up the A-frame, you also have to follow a map and go in order. Most rally can be taught in your home with no equipment too (agility can be a lot more difficult). You just have to use a broom stick and some cans for a jump, soda bottles for some cones, and you are good to go. We are doing some more competitions for fun at the end of this month. Dora got the first 3 titles and now the maltese gets to play in rally!

Amanda


----------



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! 

I hope Daisy can one day participate in rally O as well 

congratulations again!!!


----------

